# Securock glass-mat sheathing



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

I went to a supplier yesterday looking for DenseArmor/ Sheild, they don't carry it but can order. Salesman suggested Securock glass-mat sheathing. Its made for exterior use and is highly mold and mildew resistant.

Does anyone have experience with this for interior use? 

Can it be use in a wet location with a membrane like Kerdi or Noble?

Will a simple skimcoat work for a paint finish?

Thanks


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Never heard of it. Try asking the tile guys. 

And/or try the big box stores and see what they have for you.


Good luck. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ChimneyHill said:


> Anyone?


Never heard of either. Sound interesting though.
But, I do have this-->*Securock Glass Mat Sheathing*...


----------



## ChimneyHill (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I felt like I was talking to my wife for a minute when nobody answered. :whistling

Google was my first stop after hearing about it but I didn't find much info on interior applications

Just trying to see if anyone had any first hand experience with it.

Getting some delivered today so we will see....


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave, I think the reason nobody responded. Was no one has used this product. Especially on an interior. Please keep us updated on how this project goes and take lot's of pictures.:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## taperdave (May 14, 2011)

*secure rock*

I have used secure rock. Shower, wet locations is what it is designed for. 
Kerdi on top you're golden. For finishing, yes skim coat is required. Hope this helps.


----------



## BellSupply (Jun 26, 2011)

ChimneyHill said:


> I went to a supplier yesterday looking for DenseArmor/ Sheild, they don't carry it but can order. Salesman suggested Securock glass-mat sheathing. Its made for exterior use and is highly mold and mildew resistant.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this for interior use?
> 
> ...


USG's Securock is the same as Dens Glass Gold and National Gypsums EXP Exterior Sheathing. Not the same as Dens Armor. 

Yes it is made for exterior applicatons, mold and mildew resistant but should not be left exposed for more than a year.

Skim coat yes, it has the same finishing standards as Dens Glass


----------

